# amphetamin from p2np electrolytic reduction



## s3v3n (Jul 28, 2022)

has anyone here tried an electrolytic reduction on p2np and what tips could you give? does it make sense to do that, i think it would be nice bc you dont have to use mercury salts or lah wich is both either poisonous or quite difficult to handle. wich other weak reducing agent would be the best in this reaction? thanks a lot


----------



## G.Patton

s3v3n said:


> wich other weak reducing agent would be the best in this reaction? thanks a lot



s3v3nH2 with Pd/C or PtO2


----------



## Taimo

yes i did but its doesnt work fine. It will be work but not good


----------

